# Gonna be heading out soon of Port Aransas



## what-a-catch (Aug 6, 2010)

Getting the boat tuned up, will be heading out march 19th providing its nice weather. I have a robalo 2440 thats equipped with twin outboards 2 vhf radios epirb a new hummingbird fishfinder/gps with that new down imaging technology. i have extra poles in case u dont have any offshore gear. i normally run 25-40 miles offshorefrom Port Aransas bottem fish the rigs and wrecks with a flat line or two out and ask that any whome comes along to pitch $150 for fuel per person. [email protected] if interested


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

If you ever want to fish Port Mansfield let me know. I have fished that area over 10 years and fished some 40 days offshore. WAs thinking about going down during spring break in two weeks. Last year we hammered the trout, reds, and sheephead and drum when wind was to high to get offshore. Three days we made it offshore and nailed red snapper, grouper, aj and lost a huge mako. I am off the week of spring break in two weeks.


----------



## what-a-catch (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok got a compliant sent to my email of someone claiming how i had my wording was advo for a charter. so i see no way to edit it so I will just rewrite it here to make whome ever happy. If u got the fuel and bait i have the boat. i am available on saturdays and launch at Port Aransas any other port is just far and i hate towing the beast around  Boat is a roblao 2440 just equipped a new hummingbird 597 ci hd di combo fishfinder got a epirb and extra poles etc, if interested drop me a email [email protected]


----------



## oscare66 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey I got 300 for me and my wife....what kind a fish u target out that far.....


----------

